

Tools to make your website mobile compatible. - Makandix
http://www.joomlaconvert.com/the-blog/item/13-tools-to-make-your-joomla-website-mobile-compatible.html

======
us
The title "Tools to make your website mobile compatible" is misleading. Should
be retitled to "Tools to make your Joomla website mobile compatible". Don't
try to linkbait.

